# Big Fight On Tv



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It seems like years since I looked forward to a meaningful fight on terrestial TV.

Really looking forward to this one, I hope Danny knocks Audrey's block off.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> It seems like years since I looked forward to a meaningful fight on terrestial TV.
> 
> Really looking forward to this one, I hope Danny knocks Audrey's block off.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a big fight but i doubt it will be a barn stormer. Danny's loss to Klitschko made me very aware of his shortcomings not to mention his age. I think Audley may be too much for him, he has better boxing skills and a longer reach. I hope it is a good fight but some how i doubt it. None of them is what you would term "world class" but it is nice to see ITV 1 showing a big fight. The Amir Khan fight is going to be a good un. He's an exciting prospect i just hope that Frank Warren doesn't wrap him in cotton wool.

Remember..... There's only one Ricky Hatton


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Yeah it's a big fight but i doubt it will be a barn stormer. Danny's loss to Klitschko made me very aware of his shortcomings not to mention his age.
> 
> Remember..... There's only one Ricky Hatton
> 
> ...


But he's 12 years younger than me







He maybe got a pasting from Klitschko but he probably learnt more form that fight alone than Audrey has from all her fights against bouncers, brickies and local hardmen. Some of her ITV fights were hysterically funny









Why is Ricky still avoiding Junior witter?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's a big fight but i doubt it will be a barn stormer.Â Danny's loss to Klitschko made me very aware of his shortcomings not to mention his age.Â
> ...


LOL Witter has been talking s***e about Ricky for a long time and Ricky has gone on the record time after time to say he would fight Witter any time anywhere. (see the Jamie Thaxton fight) The problem is that Witter hasn't looked good in his last three fights, infact he has looked below average. Ricky is now IBF, WBU, WBA champion of the world. He beat possible the finest light welterweight pound for pound boxer in history, (Kostya Tszyu). I'm sure Mr Witter will finally get what's coming to him (3 broken ribs and a great big piece of humble pie) but for now Ricky has bigger fish to fry. I used to like Witter but his mouth runs away with him.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

albini13 said:


> LOL Witter has been talking s***e about Ricky for a long time and Ricky has gone on the record time after time to say he would fight Witter any time anywhere. (see the Jamie Thaxton fight) The problem is that Witter hasn't looked good in his last three fights, infact he has looked below average. Ricky is now IBF, WBU, WBA champion of the world. He beat possible the finest light welterweight pound for pound boxer in history, (Kostya Tszyu). I'm sure Mr Witter will finally get what's coming to him (3 broken ribs and a great big piece of humble pie) but for now Ricky has bigger fish to fry. I used to like Witter but his mouth runs away with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a bit harsh? Witter has fought everyone put in front of him, his hard fights are usually "away", he has to "talk" because he needs Hatton. I think it's all down to management, Hatton has been managed superbly, Wittter could have "mismanagement " as his middle name









I rate Witter (having seen both live more than once) the better boxer, by far







of course "fighter" is another matter







The further Hatton gets from him the flatter Witter's performances have become, it's understandable, he is treading water.

I think if Hatton and Witter had got it on 1/2/3 years ago, paradoxically Hatton would be a much bigger name in the UK than he is now (if he had won of course). For all his achievments over the past 12 months nobody (apart from fight fans) could tell you who Hatton is, and that is sad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

won't be watching it, it clashes with the results show of the semi final of Strictly Come Dancing! Go Darren & Lilia


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Witter has been talking s***e about Ricky for a long time and Ricky has gone on the record time after time to say he would fight Witter any time anywhere.Â (see the Jamie Thaxton fight) The problem is that Witter hasn't looked good in his last three fights, infact he has looked below average.Â Ricky is now IBF, WBU, WBA champion of the world.Â He beat possible the finest light welterweight pound for pound boxer in history, (Kostya Tszyu).Â I'm sure Mr Witter will finally get what's coming to him (3 broken ribs and a great big piece of humble pie) but for now Ricky has bigger fish to fry.Â I used to like Witter but his mouth runs away with him.
> ...


With all due respect i really don't think it is a bit harsh. To say that nobody apart from fight fans could tell you who hatton is, is due to the fact that we now have to seek out boxing. It is no longer popular with the masses in this country. The U.S.A still has a huge boxing audience. The U.K mainstream sadly IMO sees boxing as a brutal blood sport. Fights such as the Benn Watson fight have generally brought about this way of thinking. Ricky Hatton however sold 22,000 tickets in less than a day for the Kostya Tszyu fight and for the last 4 years has averaged a 10,000 crowd. This is great for the sport. The reason he is so popular is because he is a true gent. Unlike Witter Ricky doesn't bad mouth his opponents, he doesn't live a lavish lifestyle or preach absolute B****ks like boxers such as Tyson and Eubank. I love the sport of boxing and i do agree that Witter should fight Ricky at some point in the future but you Witter has to earn the right to a mandatory fight.

So i guess i partly agree with your post and i more than respect your comments. It's nice to have a boxing debate that doesn't end up in the usual slanging match.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Audley Harrison v Come Dancing ?

That's settled it for me .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

albini13 said:


> With all due respect i really don't think it is a bit harsh. To say that nobody apart from fight fans could tell you who hatton is, is due to the fact that we now have to seek out boxing. It is no longer popular with the masses in this country. The U.S.A still has a huge boxing audience. The U.K mainstream sadly IMO sees boxing as a brutal blood sport. Fights such as the Benn Watson fight have generally brought about this way of thinking. Ricky Hatton however sold 22,000 tickets in less than a day for the Kostya Tszyu fight and for the last 4 years has averaged a 10,000 crowd. This is great for the sport. The reason he is so popular is because he is a true gent. Unlike Witter Ricky doesn't bad mouth his opponents, he doesn't live a lavish lifestyle or preach absolute B****ks like boxers such as Tyson and Eubank. I love the sport of boxing and i do agree that Witter should fight Ricky at some point in the future but you Witter has to earn the right to a mandatory fight.
> 
> So i guess i partly agree with your post and i more than respect your comments. It's nice to have a boxing debate that doesn't end up in the usual slanging match.
> 
> ...


Hatton deserves mass appeal in the UK but perhaps a normal bloke like him is not what the shallow "reality tv" soaked UK public want?







I wish he could somehow bridge the gap between popular acclaim amongst boxing fans to actually making the headlines on the back pages. It would be good for boxing.

Anyway, tonight, if Danny turns up (you never know) I take him to break Audrey's will, around the 7th.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect i really don't think it is a bit harsh.Â To say that nobody apart from fight fans could tell you who hatton is, is due to the fact that we now have to seek out boxing.Â It is no longer popular with the masses in this country.Â The U.S.A still has a huge boxing audience.Â The U.K mainstream sadly IMO sees boxing as a brutal blood sport.Â Fights such as the Benn Watson fight have generally brought about this way of thinking. Ricky Hatton however sold 22,000 tickets in less than a day for the Kostya Tszyu fight and for the last 4 years has averaged a 10,000 crowd.Â This is great for the sport.Â The reason he is so popular is because he is a true gent.Â Unlike Witter Ricky doesn't bad mouth his opponents, he doesn't live a lavish lifestyle or preach absolute B****ks like boxers such as Tyson and Eubank. I love the sport of boxing and i do agree that Witter should fight Ricky at some point in the future but you Witter has to earn the right to a mandatory fight.
> ...


Nice one i'll gladly buy you a pint if you are right.

Asking a wider question. What is it that has made boxing go undground?? Do we no longer appreciate the sport? Or do you think that in these times of the "feminisation of man", the Nivea moisturiser for men culture, that we no longer want boxing on our tv? Boxing has it's big names but UK audiences especially since ITV and the BBC ditched boxing have dwindled.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I read that Williams weighed in at over 19 stones









Seems heavy .... he's not that tall is he?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> I read that Williams weighed in at over 19 stones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny is 6ft 11/2 " tall


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a classic by any means; but Williams did deserve it, Harrison was poor IMO.

Couldn't understand the split decision though, there was no way anyone could have logically given Harrison the fight.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Check ITV4 .... for more boxing ... Essex boy super-featherweight Kevin Mitchell .... should be a much better fight for the IBF Intercontinental title ... Mitchell is a real talent


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Not a classic by any means; but Williams did deserve it, Harrison was poor IMO.
> 
> Couldn't understand the split decision though, there was no way anyone could have logically given Harrison the fight.
> 
> ...


The fight goes some way to answering Albini's poser about what has gone wrong with boxing in the UK.









Harrison stank the place out, he's a fraud, a twat and a coward, worse, was that was what everybody thought before the fight and yet he went out and endorsed that opinion.

If he had beaten Williams fair and square he would have had everything to gain, he would have walked his talk, the people who booed him in would have cheered him out (I would have) but with a reach, height and mobilty advantage he ran like a pansy for NINE rounds and then got dropped..........pathetic.







Even worse, was that when all was lost and he had nothing to do BUT fight he looked good....unbelievable, what a joke.

A split decison could only have been to stop the viewers going over to MOTD en masse


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess that answers my question folks. If that is the best the heavy weight division can do come dancing is a better alternative.

P.S I owe you a pint Mark









P.P.S Told you it wouldn't be a barnstormer. Khan was good though.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought Khan was entertaining to watch. I seen Prince 'Naz' was there, still his usual arrogant self, watching his 'muslim brother'.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> I see Prince 'Naz' was there, still his usual arrogant self .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khan is a much "nicer" character than Naz ... although I must admit Naz in his prime was good .... it was amazing how quickly he faded away though. He looks as if he has been enjoying the good-life since his retirement


----------

